# Lower radiator hose remains cold but car never overheats ... stumped?!



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

Lately, like in the last week, I've noticed that my lower radiator hose does not get warm when the car is up to temperature. Car hasn't overheated though ... actually hasn't overheated in the year and a half since I replaced all of the hoses, thermostat, and waterpump. Thinking that the radiator might have a clog or an air pocket ... probably a good idea to replace since it has just about 200k on it. Oh well, my plan is to replace said radiator and thermostat for good measure. 

Any one else encountered this?

What prompted to even check the hose was to look for a leak ... as I had a leak on my upper radiator hose. Got that fixed, but still smelled the sweet smell of G12 ... checked the lower hose and it was bone cold.


----------



## bee24 (Jul 27, 2012)

scottybones said:


> Lately, like in the last week, I've noticed that my lower radiator hose does not get warm when the car is up to temperature. Car hasn't overheated though ... actually hasn't overheated in the year and a half since I replaced all of the hoses, thermostat, and waterpump. Thinking that the radiator might have a clog or an air pocket ... probably a good idea to replace since it has just about 200k on it. Oh well, my plan is to replace said radiator and thermostat for good measure.
> 
> Any one else encountered this?
> 
> What prompted to even check the hose was to look for a leak ... as I had a leak on my upper radiator hose. Got that fixed, but still smelled the sweet smell of G12 ... checked the lower hose and it was bone cold.


The lower radiator hose should always be cooler than than the upper hose. The upper hose transports hot coolant from the engine to pass through the radiator, while the lower hose transported the cooled coolant from the radiator into the engine. If nothing is wrong, why worry about it.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

bee24 said:


> If nothing is wrong, why worry about it.


Bingo.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't know about you guys, but a lower rad house should have at least _some_ heat to it.

Easy check, as my Golf went through something similar is remove the t-stat housing to make sure the water pump isn't spinning on it's shaft, it can happen to new ones too, was it a metal impeller?

While that's off throw the t-stat in a pot of water and boil it.

Simple, easy, free diagnostics are what i'm all about.


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmmm the thing is, the lower hose doesn't even get any heat at all ... it remains COLD. Plus I smell coolant so there is def a leak.

I think for peace of mind I'll just replace the thermostat and radiator ... I mean after 200K I think it's fair to say a new radiator is probably a good thing.


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh and yes the new waterpump has a metal impeller.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes the lower hose should have some heat to it. But with a stuck closed thermostat or bad water pump, the car would overheat, or at least run hot. OP seems to be stating that the only problem is a cold hose, with no other symptoms (who randomly checks that anyway?  ).



scottybones said:


> Hmmm the thing is, the lower hose doesn't even get any heat at all ... it remains COLD. Plus I smell coolant so there is def a leak.
> 
> I think for peace of mind I'll just replace the thermostat and radiator ... I mean after 200K I think it's fair to say a new radiator is probably a good thing.


I'd get under there and find the leak before replacing anything.


----------



## scottybones (Jan 5, 2008)

Anony00GT said:


> Yes the lower hose should have some heat to it. But with a stuck closed thermostat or bad water pump, the car would overheat, or at least run hot. OP seems to be stating that the only problem is a cold hose, with no other symptoms (who randomly checks that anyway?  ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha it wasnt a random check to see if it was cold ... I smelled coolant and noted that I probably have a leak and proceeded to look for the source. I just happened to that notice it was cold.

Havent found a puddle or *visible* evidence of any leaking but my guess is in and around the rad area.

Should be able to confirm and get everything taken care of this weekend.


----------

